# Skipper's Adventures - Week 13 Hot Air Balloon Ride



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*After Skipper's visit to Ireland to meet Sprite and try to win her heart, 
he wanted to ensure their second date would be both enjoyable and memorable for her.

He politely inquired of her guardian if he might take her on an adventure and was granted permission to dog so.

Skipper thought long and hard about what adventure might be suitable for such a delicate little lady. 
He wanted to be certain Sprite would have a wonderful time while not endangering her safety.

Finally, Skipper determined that their perfect adventure would be a ride over the Alps in a Hot Air Balloon!

Look Skip! I can see a castle over there!


Sprite, the beauty of the scenery can't compare to your beauty in my eyes.


This was a fun adventure -- do you think maybe we'll have another someday...?
​*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWH what a lovely couple they make, I'm sure Sprite would love another adventure with her hero. :budgie:


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Awww... I am melted!  budgie love! Way to go Skipper!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds like a dream date :makeout:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Im jealous! .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Pretty boy said:



AWH what a lovely couple they make, I'm sure Sprite would love another adventure with her hero. :budgie:

Click to expand...

Skipper is keeping his talons crossed!



despoinaki said:



Awww... I am melted!  budgie love! Way to go Skipper!

Click to expand...

 Thank you. Skipper is trying to find the way to Sprite's heart.



SkyBluesMommy said:



Sounds like a dream date :makeout:

Click to expand...

 Skip is sure hoping Sprite thinks so!



Budgiekeet said:



Im jealous! .

Click to expand...

I know, right? I've never been on a hot air balloon! *


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper's*

Aaaah----The stuff that dreams are made of. Go for it Skipper!!!
Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:

Apollo says he is super jealous!!!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Those two certainly look Very Cozy together; even at such an altitude, and such a time. She's definitely the girl for Skipper - They share that same cool calmness together, throughout all their romantic, dramatic, daring and dashing exploits...*


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent, Deborah. Sprite had a fabulous time flying high with Skipper. She's a coy one, though, keeping her impressions close to her chest. In saying that, she hasn't stopped looking to the sky since her return. I bet she's expecting Skipper to parachute in one day soon. Once he's a good boy, he's always welcome.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



Aaaah----The stuff that dreams are made of. Go for it Skipper!!!
Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:

Apollo says he is super jealous!!!

Click to expand...

Skipper is doing his best to make sure Sprite won't be interested in any other guys! 



SPBudgie said:



Those two certainly look Very Cozy together; even at such an altitude, and such a time. She's definitely the girl for Skipper - They share that same cool calmness together, throughout all their romantic, dramatic, daring and dashing exploits...

Click to expand...

I don't think Skip has been interested in any other girl since he set eyes on beautiful little Sprite!



Cheeno said:



Excellent, Deborah. Sprite had a fabulous time flying high with Skipper. She's a coy one, though, keeping her impressions close to her chest. In saying that, she hasn't stopped looking to the sky since her return. I bet she's expecting Skipper to parachute in one day soon. Once he's a good boy, he's always welcome.



Click to expand...

I'm sure Skipper will be calling on Sprite again in the future. He hasn't stopped talking about her since his return. *


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Ahh!
What a picture of total budgie bliss; Skipper & Sprite were made for each other and we are so lucky to be able to watch as their romance blossoms.Beautiful photo gallery of their big adventure, Deb!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Awww Deb your budgies are adorable and they look really Cozy in the hot air balloon they are sure getting around with there adventure. When are they going to do an adventure and tour Australia?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



Ahh!
What a picture of total budgie bliss; Skipper & Sprite were made for each other and we are so lucky to be able to watch as their romance blossoms.Beautiful photo gallery of their big adventure, Deb!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Trish!



LynandIndigo said:



Awww Deb your budgies are adorable and they look really Cozy in the hot air balloon they are sure getting around with there adventure. When are they going to do an adventure and tour Australia?

Click to expand...

An adventure to Australia may actually be coming sooner than you think! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Someone needs to have a serious talk with skipper...a little love is alright, but a machismo rooster of his stature can not....REPEAT...CANNOT...be getting caught in full blown chick flicks....:nono:......


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jonah said:



Someone needs to have a serious talk with skipper...a little love is alright, but a machismo rooster of his stature can not....REPEAT...CANNOT...be getting caught in full blown chick flicks....:nono:......

Click to expand...

Don't worry Randy, Skip will be back to macho adventures next week! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Don't worry Randy, Skip will be back to macho adventures next week! *


To that I say.....

:clap:....


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Awwww, young budgie love ... So sweet!  Another spectacular set of pics!

He could whack on an Akubra, a Dri-As-A-Bone and rustle up some millet in the Outback, way past the Black Stump!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Love is in the air - literally


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



Awwww, young budgie love ... So sweet!  Another spectacular set of pics!

He could whack on an Akubra, a Dri-As-A-Bone and rustle up some millet in the Outback, way past the Black Stump! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lynda.  Skipper may be off to the Outback in the future.



Frankie'sFriend said:



Love is in the air - literally 

Click to expand...

 *


----------

